# New member. Have a couple of questions if you can help please?



## mp (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi

New to all this and just gathering facts now. My partner and I (she's 22, i'm 31) have been advised by our GP that ICSI is our only real option due to my poor SA. Thats enough of a blow in itself but moving forward and looking into this option is my priority now.

Our BIG problem is we have to travel to and from the UK as we are based in the Channel Islands. We also have to pay for all the treatment costs as well.

I was wondering if anyone has any useful advice that may help. I'm looking at the Essex Fertility Center (Holly House) as it's quite close to Stansted and they seem to get good comments and results. I understand that something like 7 visits to the clinics is the average, it's just that each daily trip costs us £250 each time.

Also with my partner being young (she's 22) and in good health make much difference to success?

Thanks in advance.

MP


----------



## Plink (Mar 24, 2004)

MP

Others will give you more info about clinics but , just about travel.

I wouldnt consider doing a daily trip - you'll wear yourselves out!

I would look at this as a holiday. Take a break near the clinic as if you are an overseas patient. Whilst your partner is injecting , you can do sightseeing/enjoy yourselves etc there is no restriction on your activities. It can make the experience much more enjoyable. The clinic will tell you how long you need to be in the vicinity of the clinic for scans/blood tests/egg collection and embryo transfer.She should rest for a short period after the transfer but could travel home the next day.

Your partners age will definitely be in her favour.

Good luck!
Plink


----------



## RubyRoo (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi MP and welcome,

I am having treatment at holly house and think they are really very good. they are apparently 4th best clinic in the uk now also.

i have to agree with plink in that maybe you shouldn't just do daily trips as it really will be exhausting.  you don't really have to go to the clinic very much at the beginning - once for consultation and then once the month you are starting treatment (on day 21 of your partners cycle). but once you start the hormone injections at the end you will probably need to go a few times in one week - for instance i'm going tomorrow, friday & monday for scans and then on monday they will tell me when egg collection will be but it's likely to be next weds/thurs or fri so that obviously means going in again. and then you will need to stay nearby the clinic after egg collection because you won't really know what day they will put the embryos back in until very short notice (they take it day by day basically and call you each morning).

so perhaps at the end you could arrange to stay somewhere near holly house to save all that travelling the whole time?

anyway hope i've been of some help.  best of luck,
take care,
ruby x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi MP 

I'm not best suited to give you advice, but just wanted to say hello and welcome to Fertility Friends    

Wishing you and your partner every success in achieving your dream. 

Jayne x


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

hi 
i hope that you could find a cheap travel lodge nearby and stay there. it would really be very detrimental to the treatment if your partner is travelling so extensively. she needs to be relaxed and stress free - so having a break would probably be the best environment for her. i know it's not great - but if you are spending that much money on travelling i just think it would be money wasted..?
she is very young so the general rule is the younger the person the better the egg quality. you can usually get an idea of this by the FSH (follicle stimulating hormones) that are analyzed in blood taken at the beginning of her period. mine was 5.4 and i am 30 (which is very good). anything over 10 and a clinic won't treat you - but i can't imagine she will have any problems. with age on her side (and providing she has no problems - most of which are bypassed by icsi anyway!) then i think you will be at the upper end of their success rates. 
good luck and let us know how you get on.. 
eva


----------



## mp (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi

Thanks for all the replies, they are very much appreciated.

The ARGC indicated they have dealt with a few people from the Channel Islands before and with them I think it would be a long term stay for sure looking at the schedules although London won't be cheap!. I also now think staying for any treatment would be the best option whichever clinic is chosen, just have to sort the work side of things out for time off and such like.

For the moment though (probably change my mind again) I've decieded to spend a few months trying to lead a VERY healthy lifesyle. Organic food (where possible), no rubbish or booze and I've ordered the Marilyn Glenville vitamins for men as well. At worst I would like to think this would improve ICSI sperm quality, but just maybe improve things enough so other treatments may be possible. I don't like diets but this is different and hopefully provides a much better motivation as well. I don't smoke, exercise a fair bit but the foods I eat are not great and mostly processed.

I understand that it can take 3 months for sperm counts to react to these changes so will take another SA nearer the end of the year.

Thanks
MP


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

HI Mp
welcome to the site
you plight of travel is difficult but I agree with the rest if you plan it as a holiday it will make life much easier. 
If you are going to give yourself a few months before going for it it is also worth considering acupuncture as it significantly improved my DH's sperm count and morphology. have a look at the alternative section on this site.
good luck and wishing you all the best
FEW

ps. the reason they say three months betwen sperm tests is that this is how long it takes your body to make a swimmer ie the ones that start being made today will not be ready for 90 days. so some times counts will not show improvement until you have changed your life style and had three months from that date hope this helps


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

MP,

Hello,

I too am from the Channel Islands (Guernsey) I have had treatment at The Bridge Centre, Bourn Hall and have just applied to go to ARGC. In my opinion you would be better at a clinic in London as you can fly in and out in the same day, Stansted flights require you to have an over night stay, also don't forget that Guernsey will pay for your flights and train fares/car hire, but not your accomidation, another bonus is that your drugs cost only as much as your prescription so you are making an immediate saving of £1500.

It would be good to know other people from Guernsey who are in the same boat as us. 

Fiona


----------



## mp (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi Fiona

Thanks for your reply. We are Guerns as well and already you've given 100% more advice than our Doctor could  He read my SA and basically said "ICSI, goodbye". I asked about any help or support groups but got nothing from him. We've basically had to search for everything ourselves and come to terms with things as well.

If you have any more info on whom we see about for financial help then I would be grateful, is it Social Services, Board of Health? Would they cover all the flights (quite a few) as demanded by this procedure and do you mean all the drugs are covered as well? Why the Doctor didn't know or mention this is annoying of him in the least.

Sorry for all the qestions, but if you could impart anymore info on your experiences with the local situation and how you and your partner feel/coped we would be very appreciative.

Thanks
MP


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi mp

Just thought I'd add my tuppence worth. It sounds like you may get your flights covered but if not:

My partner and I recently went to Jersey twice in a short period of time. As you know some flights are cheaper if you stay over a weekend, or only do weekdays etc. We bought 2 pairs of return tickets, the first dated to go out on trip 1 and back on trip 2, the other vice versa - ie split-ticketting - thus covering the need to stay for X number of days. Much cheaper! Hope I explained that right.

Good luck

Ali


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

MP,

Do you want to meet in the chat room tonight. I can then answer any questions you have.

Are you by any chance under Mr H?

Fiona


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Sorry i'm being a bit dizzy, i will be in the chat room at 8.30pm tonight.

Fiona


----------



## mp (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi

I've just found the chatroom and will logon for 20:30. The only doc we have seen is my local GP whom is at Rohais. I'm guessing DR H maybe H****ns??. I only know of him treating a couple (family actually) whom had a cist on ovary issue but had a baby naturally after 5 years with his help.

MP


----------

